#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  oraal sex

## khadija_25

hoi,
Ik heb een dringende vraag.
Ik heb een vraag wat zegt de islaam over oraal sex. 
Is het toegestaan of niet?
groeten khadija

----------


## Yasmina'tje

Het is en onderwerp waar veel mensen niet bepaald over durven te praten, maar waar veel mensen wel mee zitten. , 

Dit is het islamitische wetsordeel daarover. 


Alle lof zij Allah en vrede en zegeningen zij met Zijn Boodschapper.

De moslimgeleerden verschillen hierover van mening. Zo is sheich cAdnan Aal-cArcoer van mening dat het op zijn minst afgeraden is. Dit op basis van de volgende zaken:

Orale sex is in strijd met de correcte Fitrah (natuurlijke aanleg van de mens). Tevens wordt het de moslim afgeraden om zijn geslachtsdeel met zijn rechterhand aan te raken dit op basis van de uitspraak van de Boodschapper van Allah (vrede zij met hem) die zei: “Als n van jullie urineert dan is het niet toegestaan om zijn geslachtsdeel met zijn rechterhand vast te houden...” (Sahih Soenan Ibn Maadjah)

Laat staan dan het aanraken van het geslachtsdeel met de mond. Ook weten wij dat tijdens deze daad voorvocht (al-Madhiy) uit de geslachtsdelen vrijkomt en dit is onrein. Het is dan ook niet toegestaan om dit met de mond aan te raken. De reden waarom veel mensen zich hieraan schuldig maken komt voornamelijk door het kijken naar immorele films die uitgezonden worden door zedenloze tv-zenders en het bekijken van pornografische sites op het internet. 

Stel dat wij zouden zeggen dat orale seks slechts afgeraden is, dan mag dit alleen gebeuren met de goedkeuring van beide echtgenoten en het is niet toegestaan om de vrouw hiertoe te dwingen, vooral niet als zij hier een afkeur voor heeft. Waarlijk, Allah heeft het voor de man toegestaan om zijn geslachtsdeel bij zijn vrouw in te brengen daar waar dit tot bevruchting kan leiden en daar valt de mond niet onder. Allah zegt wat als volgt vertaald kan worden:

“Jullie vrouwen zijn (als) jullie akkers. Komt dan tot jullie akkers.” (Soerat al-Baqarah: 223)

En Allah weet het beter.

----------


## Fantasie

oraal is dus niet haram, maar wordt afgeraden.
anaal sex is bijvoorbeeld wel haram.

----------


## misterNouredin

Ik weiger mijn vrouw als een broedkip te zien, als een akker die geploegd moet worden.

Zij is voor mij en ik ben voor haar en wij hebben elkaar lief op de manier die wij voor ogen hebben en wanneer onze liefde zover is zullen daar onze kinderen uit voortkomen.

Khadija vraag jezelf af of je het zelf niet Haram vindt en als je het niet wilt moet je het sowieso nooit doen..........

----------


## [email protected]

Allah swt heeft verboden via de achterzijde naar binnen te gaan. 

Een vrouw mag via alle zijde, behalve achter. Ben van mening dat oraal niet haraam is. 

En je man oraal bevredigen vergelijken met slechte sites en films is helemaal vreemd.

----------


## Obvious

ik vind dat je in elke gat geneukt mag worden, Zelfs in de neus.

----------


## said306

ik vindt als vrouw lekker vindt dan doe je togik had meisje kom ze vaak bij mijn thuis en toen kom ze met haar vrieden bel ik zij kom verder een had minen rok
lang been ze was echtg geil. ik zij kom ziet en ikzij wat wil je drieken zij een doe maar cola en een zij ik wil niet ik wil aleen glas water ik zij okik ginten naar de kueken ik had geil poder in de glas ik heb aan hen glas drienken half later ze zij kom naast mijn zieten ik zij ok hiihhihi gint gelijk fout salima 19 malika 17 zo ik de haar bloes uit zo ziek die mooi tepel van salima mmmmm en lekker groot borstenik gint paar haar leker zougen aan die tepel malika heeft klein borsten ook lekker strak.ik zij nu bijn mijn gint zij salim naar mijn pik lang stijf pik 19 cm lang . salima gint lekker pijpen en een malika ik gint bij haar lekker aan haar poesje salima is nog maag malika niet meer malika zij ik wil nueken kom plsss ze was geil salima stoon te kijk en toenw as zo geil heb ik haar in kontje genuekt was zo straks kont was klaar gekomen... meisje wil je sex of nuek hier heb je msn 


[email protected]


groetjes said

----------


## ysmna

afgeraden

----------


## ex_zanger_hmdl

VANWAAR HALEN JULLIE IN GODSNAAM DAT ORALE SEX HALAL IS?????
UW MOND DIENT VOOR TE ETEN DRINKEN EN KALAM ALLAH TE ZEGGEN EN NIET OM EEN LU.. IN TE STEKEN OF ANDERS OM
mss is het in Nederland en Belgie halal maar in de islam is het Haram

SAID306 jij vertelt uw verhaaltje echt heel fier alsof je wonderen deed al 7mar
als uw verhaal klopt dan zeg ik je e1 ding ALLAH YKOUN M3AN F YOUM AL 9IYAMAH
op hulp van onze profeet sws moet je niet rekenen zeker niet als je anale sex hebt gehad teld voor man als vrouw die personen zullen Allah swt en profeet sws hun de rug toekeren lyoum al 9iyama, gebruik je ogen, oren, en woorden voor iets nuttigs dat u later kan helpen en gebruik ze niet om u naar de jahanama te leiden, en dan nog minderjarig meisjes??? ik moet van u kotsen a ezel

----------


## ex_zanger_hmdl

yasmintje


voor uw sex fantasie en theorie moet je geen ALLAH erbij zetten, 
En zeker geen soura uit de koran
na3ato allah ou 3alayk

----------


## mocrochica1

> ik vindt als vrouw lekker vindt dan doe je togik had meisje kom ze vaak bij mijn thuis en toen kom ze met haar vrieden bel ik zij kom verder een had minen rok
> lang been ze was echtg geil. ik zij kom ziet en ikzij wat wil je drieken zij een doe maar cola en een zij ik wil niet ik wil aleen glas water ik zij okik ginten naar de kueken ik had geil poder in de glas ik heb aan hen glas drienken half later ze zij kom naast mijn zieten ik zij ok hiihhihi gint gelijk fout salima 19 malika 17 zo ik de haar bloes uit zo ziek die mooi tepel van salima mmmmm en lekker groot borstenik gint paar haar leker zougen aan die tepel malika heeft klein borsten ook lekker strak.ik zij nu bijn mijn gint zij salim naar mijn pik lang stijf pik 19 cm lang . salima gint lekker pijpen en een malika ik gint bij haar lekker aan haar poesje salima is nog maag malika niet meer malika zij ik wil nueken kom plsss ze was geil salima stoon te kijk en toenw as zo geil heb ik haar in kontje genuekt was zo straks kont was klaar gekomen... meisje wil je sex of nuek hier heb je msn 
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> groetjes said


Leer eens normaal Nederlands schrijven man! 

Maar ontopic: het is afgeraden, niet haram.

----------


## halimo

> Ik weiger mijn vrouw als een broedkip te zien, als een akker die geploegd moet worden.
> 
> Zij is voor mij en ik ben voor haar en wij hebben elkaar lief op de manier die wij voor ogen hebben en wanneer onze liefde zover is zullen daar onze kinderen uit voortkomen.
> 
> Khadija vraag jezelf af of je het zelf niet Haram vindt en als je het niet wilt moet je het sowieso nooit doen..........


is er iemand die een vraag kan beantwoorden 
als ik aan mijn vrouw kom maar geen sex wel aan geraakt hoe zit het met ramadan

----------


## halimo

salamoaleikom ik heb een vraag als ik mijn vrouw heb aan geaakt op haar geslacht deel en ben geil geworden maar niet verder geen sex dus hoe zit het met mijn ramadan graag hier een antwoord op 
mvgr je broeder moslim

----------


## broeder1978

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
dr is geen enkle bewijs die zegt dat oral sex haram is,en als iemand dat heeft moet hij tonen,over anaal daar zijn veel ahadith die dat verbieden,maar oraal zijn er geen ahadith ervoor of ayah,en allah heeft over alles gepraat,en de profeetعليه الصلاة والسلام heeft over alles gepraat en heeft mensen gewaarschuwd tegen de slechte,maar wat zuster hierboven zei dat de profeet verbied om de geslachtsdeel met de rechter hand te pakken<dat is tijdens het plassen en niet altijd,en we weten allemaal dat de porofeet zei tegen ali over dat geslachtdeel dat hij een deel van zijn lichaam is,dus tijdens plassen is het verboden ommet rechter hand vast te houden.en voor tahrim is er wel een duidelijk bewijs nodig anders niet.

----------


## farahita

enkel jaren geleden had de zender iqraa, je weet wel die bekende zender waar de meest bekende imams aan het woord komen , op haar site tijdens de maand ramadan een forum waarin men vragen kon stellen over de islam en sex.
er werd vaak dezelfde vraag gesteld over oraal sex.
daar werd er geantwoord dat als het met de toestemming gebeurd van zowel de vrouw als de man dat het dan ok is. ,dus hala is.
men moet niet al te strak gaan denken, islam is een vredelievend en makkelijk geloof.

----------


## HansOp

> ik vind dat je in elke gat geneukt mag worden, Zelfs in de neus.


dit dus. maar vooral in je kont is een aanradertje.

----------


## Marokkaan_met_ping

> Allah swt heeft verboden via de achterzijde naar binnen te gaan. 
> 
> Een vrouw mag via alle zijde, behalve achter. Ben van mening dat oraal niet haraam is. 
> 
> En je man oraal bevredigen vergelijken met slechte sites en films is helemaal vreemd.


 aleen achter is haraam ik zou gewoon oraal doen is lekker want de schoonste en de lekkerste van een vrouw is der vagina

----------


## Jihad18L

Hahahahahahaha

----------


## ablonch

oraal sex is alleen halal als er een neger bij is die mag je dan pijpen..denk na man raar

----------


## ton s

[QUOTE=misterNouredin;3721189]Ik weiger mijn vrouw als een broedkip te zien, als een akker die geploegd moet worden.

Zij is voor mij en ik ben voor haar en wij hebben elkaar lief op de manier die wij voor ogen hebben en wanneer onze liefde zover is zullen daar onze kinderen uit voortkomen.

orale sex is heerlijk gewoon. je neemt toch niet de koran mee je bed in al handleiding,kom op geniet ervan
samen met iemand die je leuk vindt



K

----------

